# For the model railroader who has everything......



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Farm, Construction, Livestock ,Transportation Equipment and Real Estate


Buy Used Farm, Construction, Livestock ,Transportation Equipment and Real Estate at auction - BigIron Auctions has various makes and models of Farm, Construction, Livestock ,Transportation Equipment and Real Estate for sale throughout the US so that you can find the right Farm, Construction...




www.bigiron.com





I actually ran this engine, when I was with the Nebraska Central


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ncrc5315 said:


> Farm, Construction, Livestock ,Transportation Equipment and Real Estate
> 
> 
> Buy Used Farm, Construction, Livestock ,Transportation Equipment and Real Estate at auction - BigIron Auctions has various makes and models of Farm, Construction, Livestock ,Transportation Equipment and Real Estate for sale throughout the US so that you can find the right Farm, Construction...
> ...


Cool, free delivery overnight? 
I would rather have an old Windowmaker myself.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I actually know a place that may buy something like that…


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Since it's from 1952 I would have guessed it's a GP7 or 9. I tried a search for EMD diesel model D004114 and got nothing so what am I missing?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Not sure. I too never heard of this EMD designation. I too thought it was a low nose GP-9.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

It's a GP7


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That one looks a little worse for the wear.

There are plenty of other locos available, if you want one...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like it’s been heavily modified during its life…..chopped nose, different cab roof contour, etc…..


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, I had to research Nebraska Central in order to find the locomotive type from the road number.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Looks like it’s been heavily modified during its life…..chopped nose, different cab roof contour, etc…..


Would those modifications be the reason for the designation D004114 instead of GP7?


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Makes a nice yard decoration, though neighbors and or locale council might have some say here


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Would those modifications be the reason for the designation D004114 instead of GP7?


Don’t know for sure, but that makes sense…..

I do know that when CP Rail re-built their GP7 and GP9 fleets, they called them GP7u and GP9u….


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

look at pictures 103, and 104, and you will see where they got the model number, and the serial number.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Question answered, thanks.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Pictures of NCRC 2101


Pictures of NCRC 2101, Model: GP7u



www.rrpicturearchives.net





Canadian Pacific Railway rebuilt their GP7 fleet in the early 1980's as GP7u units for yard service, including a chopped short hood, new number boards and front cab windows, and upgrading the 567B prime movers with 645 power assemblies and to "BC" engine block specs (some upgraded with 567C engine blocks out of retired F-units). 









EMD GP7 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Here’s the whole CP Rail switcher re-build program….

CP Rail’s Ten Year Locomotive Plan


----------

